# Autotrail apache 2009



## 96281 (Sep 13, 2005)

Has anyone else had a problem with the inner habitation door handle refusing to open. We have broken ours through trying too hard and are currently trying to find out if it is covered by warranty as it was troublesome from the start. It would be fine for quite a while then stubbornly stick.


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Two friends of ours have both had this problem, one has a 2008 Apache and the other a 2008 Arapaho, they are both awaiting new locks from the dealer under warranty.


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Janie Ive a 58 Auto-Trail Scout I had the same problem with the handle Ive just had it repleced under warranty.

regards

Bernie


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We have the 08 Cheyenne 840d and ours is going in on Monday to be repaired for the same problem under warranty.

Jan


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

mine snapped as well i fitted mine but got them f.o.c from the dealer there sent me 2 new ones so i keep 1 as a spare in the van now


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello, we have an 08 Cheyenne 840D and the same thing happened during our first trip away. The first indication was the inner handle becoming stiff to operate.......................and then it snapped. At that time (September/October 08) Autotrail had the replacements on back order and we had to wait about a month to have the repair done. They were supposed to have improved the casting but given others who have experienced this problem, I do wonder. Only time will tell.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*autotrail door*

Hi,this is not a new occurrence ! this is one of the many faults that happened to our 2008 Arapaho (bought new jan 2008) when we were in Spain last year it happened to us and to our friend in his Jan 2008 Cheyenne as well.
Autotrail said last year it was a design fault that would get modified to stop it happening again, Like last year,"same **** same excuse, Their after sales service and quality control is still crap.


----------



## 125507 (Jul 8, 2009)

:evil: 
Its very disheartening to read that Auto-trail have been having this door problem for more than a year. Ours on our Cheyanne 840D has broken twice now and Auto-Trail say they are strengthening it, but in the meantime we are having to wait and wait.

We have had a catalogue of problems in the year we have owned our new motorhome. Electrics keep fusing; drop down tv and camera intermittently don't work; Toilet door and cupboard door expanded, etc. When we picked up the vehicle which was about 4 months late, the heckis had a fault which we knew about. On the probably one and only hot day last year they had failed to gas the air conditioning.

We are now having to spend extra money because of the stupid design of the overhead lockers where Auto-Trail in there wisdom decided not to put in a bottom shelf so many items either cannot be seen or travel along the bottom.

Apart from the above moans, we love the vehicle, but just wish it would work properly.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I had an issue approx 5 months ago in that the lock failed to operate unless I used the key only. 

Despite all these stories and moans you hear about Autotrail when I spoke to them it was sorted within a week. I've not had any issues since.

Tony


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a Scout which is an 09 model which we have had for a month.
When we bought it from the dealer,it was unregistered stock,he told us he was waiting for a new handle as the habitation door would not open from the inside!
It was replaced before we picked it up but it did not last long did it?
It never made it out of the showroom before it broke!
It seems to be a familiar problem with Autotrails.
Tanafei,I totally agree with you the lockers are a stupid design,everything slides into the next locker or gets stuck in the groove that runs along the bottom :x !
That said we love the Motorhome and it has not given us as much grief as our previous Autocruise that went back to the dealers 20 times in 18months......that just had to go.......far to much hassle :roll: !

Val


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Autotrail actually buy the door in as a complete unit, then just fit them. I understood the problem was the door manufacturer did not lubricate a very large batch of doors. What's happening is the lock is becoming stiff and the weakest point snaps off. It is a good idea to spray some lubricant, WD40 or similar into the door mechanism at the handle end and at the top and bottom locks. Ask the dealer when in for a habitation or other work to check it over and lubricate.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

my handle was getting stiff but it went in for it hab service and there wd40 on the handle when i got it back it was spot on but i carry a spare one in the van so if it goes i got to put save having to put the window down all the time to get out of the van

thanks tank


----------



## billheggs (Apr 2, 2012)

*Sink Cover Autotrail Scout 53 Plate*

Can anyone tell me what the little grooves are for under the sink and drainer cover on my 2003 autotrail scout se?


----------

